# Chip collection



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I've asked a similar question elsewhere, and for those who were involved in that discussion I'm simply getting some additional views on it.

What I have is a problem of space, not so much of money (well, mostly). I have 952 cubic feet of usable space in my shop. That's 11.5x11.5x7 in feet. I am already at capacity, and am consolidating some of my tools/furniture in an effort to get some move-around room. I am not in so much need of dust collection as I am chip collection. I have a Shop Vac and a 5gal separator that can collect from my table saw, router table and miter saw (mostly). Where I run into problems is my planer, and my jointer.

I have an older planer that I picked up for a great price, a Ryobi AP1300. The only issue is that chip collection is non-existant. A hose from the separator does nothing but clog the exit tube, and either way most of it shoots out the front onto the floor, and worse on the piece being planed creating craters after it runs through the knives. The jointer doesn't make as big of a mess, just drops down under the legs for me to sweep up later.

Trying to figure out my options so I don't keep creating a huge mess and making more work for myself. I do have a fairly good respirator for fine particulate. I do know I don't want a DC running full time while I'm in that small space. Putting it outside in a shelter may be an option, but for sake of this argument (because I'm not sure if it would be in code) let's assume I can't keep anything permanently outside. I also am not interested in running line to each machine, I'd much rather have a flexible hose that I could hook up to each machine as needed - with some minor semi-permanent run in place to ease hookup (under and behind cabinet for miter saw, etc).

From what I've read up on, I don't think there's a vacuum that will pull the volume needed to clear the chips from the planer. I'm not entirely sure the wall-mount DCs will either, but they might. And while I'm sure the best answer would be to build a lean-to and do a full-size 2hp and up DC, that's out of my price range because - oh yeah - I don't have permanent power in the shop. Doing that and running line is probably going to be north of two grand - something I'm not going to be able to do for a long time under any circumstances. 

There has to be a solution somewhere in between dealing with it and selling my car, right?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's puzzling..*

My recollection of reviews on that planer acclaimed the dust collection:
*Toolcritic Reviews*








* A Good Buy for the Money (01-11-2008) *

Fine Woodworking had few complaints about this benchtop planer from Ryobi. They said that it had minimal snipe, was very parallel, and had an *efficient dust collection system*. Knife changing was relatively quick and at around $270, this planer is relatively inexpensive for its class. FWW's chief complaint was the machine's noise level, which at 101 decibels is higher than others in its class. 

I have the AP1301 and it works fine especially the dust blower.
Maybe yours has an issue? The sheer volume of chips produced by a planer makes it tough for a shop vac to keep up with, so a separator should help, but not so? My 6.5 HP Rigid shop vac will take the chrome off a trailer ball, so maybe you need one with more power. Mine drops off in efficiency rapidly when the filter gets clogged. Cleaning often is my answer.
As an experiment I hooked up a small 3/4 HP dust collector, direct injection into a small bag like the wall units, to my 12" Foley Belsaw planer. It worked fine. The Ryobi planer makes more cuts per minute and therefore more chips as well. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/planer-lod-siding-20312/


__________________

No real answers here.....sorry.  bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Mine is a 3HP, however I think it's more of an issue with the diameter hose (works fine sucking it up off the floor). Without anything hooked up, most of the chips will exit the hose port and create a mess in the other direction. With the 1.25" hose hooked up, the chute clogs extremely quick and extremely thoroughly. Then, it's an avalanche of chips out the front. I can try to hook up a 2.5" or 4" hose, but I'm afraid the suction would drop down to an unusable level and put me back at square one. AFAIK, there's no blower on this machine, just deflection. Honestly, I'd do better in regards to keeping the workpiece clean going into the planer, I'd be better off removing the chute and just letting it eject out the back.

I'm planning on upgrading to a Dewalt 735 at some point, which may be more cost effective than getting a DC at all.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

cocheseuga said:


> Mine is a 3HP, however I think it's more of an issue with the diameter hose (works fine sucking it up off the floor). Without anything hooked up, most of the chips will exit the hose port and create a mess in the other direction. With *the 1.25" hose hooked up, the chute clogs extremely quick an*d extremely thoroughly. Then, it's an avalanche of chips out the front. I can try to hook up a 2.5" or 4" hose, but I'm afraid the suction would drop down to an unusable level and put me back at square one. AFAIK, there's no blower on this machine, just deflection. Honestly, I'd do better in regards to keeping the workpiece clean going into the planer, I'd be better off removing the chute and just letting it eject out the back.
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading to a Dewalt 735 at some point, which may be more cost effective than getting a DC at all.


That's your problem. The hose is too small and I suspect the vac is also. No deflector may help if the chips are not being blown out by the planer like on the AP1301.

Home Depot has the larger Rigid on sale frequently and they are one of the most quiet! and you would do well to upgrade and save the smaller vacfor a direct hook up to a bandsaw or other smaller "dustmaker".
 bill


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Definately sounds like your hose is too small. I use a Ridgid Vac, one of the larger ones but not the biggest, forget which model. I got it on sale for about 60 bucks if I recall. It has a 2 1/4" hose. I use it in tandem with a Thien seperator on a 30 gallon can with my planer and it sucks everything up nicely.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Think you fellas may be on to something here. Purchased two 2.5" hoses and still got great suction from them through the separator. Was still getting chips ejected out the front of the planet so I removed the chute and removed a clog from earlier. 

Now I get much less chips from the front, only a 'burp' of them once the board has cleared the cutterhead. Is this more of a normal scenario? It's a far cry from the snowmaker it was before. 

This wasn't a scientific result, but I'm pleased so far. Will try a longer board and empty out the separator next to achieve more measurable results. 

I was really hoping this would work because I have two of these vacs (cheaper to buy another at the time than an additional hose). If this result holds I'll use one or both and keep the 1.25" hose for the finer dust makers.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Wanted to get any ideas from anyone on using the space a little better for the vac and the separator.

I'm considering upgrading both the vac and the separator, the WD1450 Ridgid and a 30-gallon fiber barrel. Was considering putting these in the corner on top of each other, or side-by-side and putting a tool or a countertop above it so the space isn't wasted.

Thoughts?


----------

